# My first planted aquarium



## the_anti_honda (Aug 19, 2004)

well this is my 80G planted aquarium. it is actualy my first and i dont think it turned out half bad. excuse the pictures this is the first day i have owned the camera.


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

the_anti_honda said:


> well this is my 80G planted aquarium. it is actualy my first and i dont think it turned out half bad. excuse the pictures this is the first day i have owned the camera.


Hey I happen to like Honda, why are you so anti? 

Love your tank, if this is a first time I'd say you're off to a bloody brilliant start. I do think its a bit too GREEN, try adding some Crypts to break up the colour a bit, otherwise its a damn fine looking setup IMO.

Regards
Cameron


----------



## the_anti_honda (Aug 19, 2004)

i was thinking the same thing about the color. i also had no real idea what the plants where and how they grew before i put them in the aquarium. i would then do some research and quickly rearange. i have just added some crypts to try to break things up a bit. thanks for the reply and yes this really was my first planted aquarium. its been set up for maybe 7 months and has gone through some rough times but now seems to be getting under control.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Honda, a very nice healthy looking tank...Great start!

Two things I would do

1) Add some red plants, to break up the green

2) Remove the stones that are dividing the foreground


----------

